# [RISOLTO] justin.tv e firefox 3.5: solo audio

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

ho un problema con firefox da qualche tempo, ovvero quando cerco di vedere qualcosa in streaming su justin sento l'audio ma niente video.

Eppure il flash plugin è installato (10.0.42.34) ed ho provato anche il downgrade alla 10.0.32.18, ma non cambia nulla.

Configurazione attuale:

www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.6

www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.0.42.34

arch: amd64

Cosa diavolo può essere?

Ho provato in un'altra distribuzione (Kubuntu in virtual machine) e non ci sono problemi.

----------

## ago

con altri browser fa la stessa cosa?

----------

## fbcyborg

Pare proprio di sì. 

Anche con Konqueror stessa cosa.

Un amico mi ha suggerito che potrebbe essere un problema di codec h264, ma non saprei dove sbattere la testa.

----------

## ago

ma dato che sei su amd64 sei su multilib?

se si, hai provato a usare il flash sia a 32 che a 64?

----------

## fbcyborg

Eh, sì sono su multilib.

Ho provato solo il flash a 32.

A livello di prove che faccio? basta che abiliti solo la USE flag 32bit?

E funziona sul browser a 64?

----------

## ago

se lo usi a 64 prova a compilarlo con +32bit -64bit

al contrario se lo usi a 32 prova a compilarlo con -32bit +64bit

----------

## fbcyborg

Pare proprio che con USE="-64bit 32bit" funzioni!!!

Però è strana sta cosa.. Cosa implica?

Non la capisco.. Un plugin a 32 bit su un browser a 64..

----------

## ago

allora...brevemente se tu hai un sistema amd64, puoi scegliere 2 principali profili

• No-multilib        il quale implica di avere un 64bit puro.

• Multilib              che nativamente è a 64bit ma usa anche librerie a 32bit.

In questo caso l'ipotesi piu probabile è che l'applicazione/sito/$altro abbia problemi con flash a 64bit...a me è capitato con pet society su facebook  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah, ho capito. Grazie!

Il fatto è che già in un altra circostanza (che ora non ricordo) ero incappato in questo fatto del multilib (ed ora capisco meglio cosa vuol dire).

Solo che non avevo compreso a fondo la questione.

Ho appreso inoltre, che volendo passare alla no-multilib, sarebbe un po' un casino.

----------

## ago

ti assicuro che no-multilib è un'altro mondo  :Smile: 

cmq teoricamente basterebbe cambiare profilo con

```
eselect profile list
```

 e 

```
eselect profile set
```

e aggiornare con 

```
emerge -DuNav world ----with-bdeps y
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah! Ho capito.. E' che io ho il profilo desktop.. ma se la cosa è così facile e non da problemi, allora penso che passerò al no-multilib quanto prima.

Prima però, dovrei anche capire che differenza c'è fra il desktop e il no-multilib, a parte quello che già mi hai spiegato.

----------

## ago

allora...

```
default/linux/amd64/10.0
```

 e 

```
default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop
```

 sono esattamente la stessa cosa con la differenza che in quello desktop ci dovrebbero essere piu USE globali di default

cmq col no-multilib non funziona roba tipo wine, skype (vedi anche qui )

----------

## fbcyborg

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> cmq col no-multilib non funziona roba tipo wine, skype (vedi anche qui )

 

Ecco, mi sembrava di aver sentito qualcosa del genere!

No allora non va bene per me il no-multilib. Uso skype, wine..  :Very Happy: 

Anche se ho visto la soluzione per skype, voglio pensarci bene prima!

----------

## ago

certo...creati un sistema di prova se vuoi  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Salve di nuovo... 

Ultimamente, per motivi che ora non sto a elencare ho fatto delle prove e riportato le useflags in questo stato: -32bit +multilib +64bit, per quanto riguarda il pacchetto www-plugins/adobe-flash. A quanto pare i problemi che ho riportato nel primo post non si verificano più. Direi che a questo punto, come logico che sia, lascio a 64 bit e basta.

Dite che è un miglioramento del plugin flash?

----------

